# Black & White Twins!



## ayshahudson

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7524319.stm


----------



## kookie

aww thats so strange they are so cute.


----------



## sam's mum

They are so gorgeous!! :D x


----------



## leeanne

Wow! Never even thought that would be possible. They are so adorable!


----------



## didda

So cute!!!


----------



## ablaze

thats amazing!


----------



## xarlenex

Aw didnt no that was possible! So cutee x


----------



## oOKayOo

aww how sweet , and i just melted when they were hoding hands at the end of the video!


----------



## Mamafy

that is so amazing:cry: plus it has made me even more broody :hissy:


----------



## poppy

They are soooo cute!

xxx


----------



## butterflies

soo cute!!!!


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Oh they are so cute!


----------



## Uvlollypop

somthing the same as that in mk this week in the local paper one had typical polish 'mousey' look and the other came out African lookin interesting huh!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Soooo adorable


----------



## maybebaby

Wow that is neat!! :hugs:


----------



## wantababybump

Sooo adorable!!


----------



## Blob

Awwww so cute!!


----------



## mickey

my OH would have been delighted ;)

it's sooo cute when they are holding hands :cloud9:


----------



## ryder

My sisters twins are like that... Its not uncommon bettween mixed races to have one look more white and one look more black. One of her babies has normal light brown hair, the other has dark, curley hair. And their skin color is much different too. They are adorable :D


----------



## Tilly

I love them holding hands, how sweet!


----------



## Connorsmom612

There is a black woman on Big Brother 10 (in the U.S.) who is married to a white man and they have twins where one is white and one is black! I had never heard of this before but lately I am hearing about it all over the place!


----------



## Suz

That is so amazing!!!! Very Cute!!!


----------



## akamummy

its amaising what genetics can do! I think they are just little cuties...I want to pinch those cute little fat cheeks! :blush: Hormones are kicking in! I also know of a couple who didnt have twins but two children and one was black and the other was white!...anyway...their kids were just beautiful...I think its fantastic! YAY to mixed marrages! :winkwink:


----------



## brownhairedmom

Connorsmom612 said:


> There is a black woman on Big Brother 10 (in the U.S.) who is married to a white man and they have twins where one is white and one is black! I had never heard of this before but lately I am hearing about it all over the place!

I was just going to say that!


----------



## lfc_sarah

When they were holding hands omg!!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

It was in the newspaper, It's amazing. 

:)


----------



## Ann-Marie

There was another case of this all over GMTV a couple of years back... it's not that uncommon. They are so adorable, and it was really sweet when they held each others hand !! :D


----------



## LaDY

What cuties x


----------



## Amanda

Awww!!! They are adorable!!!!


----------



## cupcake

the holding hands is adorable


----------



## miel

so sweet:)


----------



## Sambatiki

awwww so cute..... Im getting broody!!


----------



## VanWest

aww so cute, and a nice story


----------



## CurlySue

The black twin has the most beautiful eyelashes...


----------



## Shinning_Star

oOKayOo said:


> aww how sweet , and i just melted when they were hoding hands at the end of the video!

OMG me too haha! knew it was possible, have heard of ti before, where i used to live!


----------



## Novbaby08

lol....well...I guess its safe to say their fraternal.


----------



## 2plustwins

That's interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hevz

A girl I knew had black and white twins, she made lots of cash from magazine shoots etc. I don't live down in Kent anymore, the kids are probably about 8 now. The white one had blonde hair and the darker twin had ginger hair which is also really unusual for a black person. They were erm very distinctive kids.


----------

